# Overstimulated in dog park?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Concentrate on her recall. She should not be off leash until you can have her come to you when called. She is a danger to herself and to others until you can control her. A search on this site will turn up a number of training methods to accomplish this very necessary training. She likes to play chase. The other dog liked to play fetch. She was trying to assert her wanted behavior on the other dog. Ideally she should be taught to only approach other people/dogs with your permission but this takes a lot more time and patience to achieve.
See:
Deposits into the Perfect Recall Account
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/126714-do-these-dogs-belong-dog-park.html#post1473378
Eric


----------



## amarantine (Sep 5, 2014)

Agree that there's always room for improvement on recall, but I guess the question is whether there are suggestions for how to avoid going over threshold, or bring her back under threshold. Or, if there's anything I can do to make running in circles barking less self-rewarding. In general her recall is pretty good - will recall off food, off most dogs she is playing with in a relaxed way. 

In this situation it doesn't seem like she's able to think through things. Even back on leash she'll try to bolt hard, she's panting, heart rate elevated, not giving eye contact, etc. 

Unfortunately restricting off leash activity altogether isn't really an option since I live in the city without a yard. The long line lets me get her back, but I don't think there's any teaching/learning going on, and I would really like to improve this, not just manage it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is very true that a dog leashed at all times, when off leash, especially in a dog park, will become obsessed and not "hear" a recall. Practice recall away from home (empty dog park?) Then begin teaching recall in the dog park (or elsewhere) with known other dogs. Reward/treat repeat, repeat, repeat. Routine is everything. When it becomes routine hopefully you will be "home" Spoo's are easily aroused and need close and constant reinforcement for up to 3 years.
Eric


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Think about something here, she's having fun harassing the other dog. It's not appropriate to us but she likely doesn't share our view. Now when you catch her (or someone else does) her fun stops once she's back with you. If you look at it from her perspective you can better understand why she might not come. I agree with Eric but take it a step further, call her in a low stimulation environment. When she comes lots of cookies or play with a toy. Now the hard part, release her to play again on her own. Fun doesn't stop just because she came to you. Slowly increase the distractions but do the same thing when it's safe to do so. She comes, has fun with you & then is released to do her own thing again.


----------



## amarantine (Sep 5, 2014)

Thing is, she spends a lot of time in that park off leash. That's where we work our recall. She will recall off other dogs that she's playing appropriately with - ie not crazily, and they are interacting with each other. I've always done the recall and release drill.

There's something about the dogs that are 100% focused on fetch that puts her over the top...today I wasn't even trying to recall. Just sat with her at the other end of the field trying to get engagement and not getting through.

Might be an age thing - she's a year and a half. Feels like this behavior has been tough to change for months though.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV5qsH5tjYA


----------

